
Galaxy Magazine (1950-80) - ohjeez
https://archive.org/details/galaxymagazine?sort=-date
======
staunch
Neat to see on HN. My grandfather, Horace Leonard Gold (H.L. Gold), created
Galaxy Magazine. It was kind of a hot little startup in 1950s N.Y. He had some
very strong opinions about what made good scifi, liked to pay writers more
than was standard, but also pissed off a number of them (including Asimov).

I still haven't sat down and read them all cover-to-cover but I've been
meaning to for a long time. I hope they stay up on archive.org. I'm sure he
would want as many people as possible to enjoy them.

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
Thanks for sharing! Why was Asimov upset? He felt he was paid too little?

~~~
staunch
I believe they worked together very well actually, but my grandfather could
apparently be far too harsh with his feedback. Asimov complained bitterly in
his autobiography about this, but also gave him some grudging respect.

I think my grandfather thought he was helping by pushing writers really hard
to do their best work. He probably was right to some degree but clearly took
it too far at times.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
From the contents of Galaxy, and the output of Asimov, I have to say I agree
with your grandfather 100%.

------
cgarrigue
Galaxy was a very important magazine for the science fiction literature, but
slightly off-topic question: is the content really supposed to be public
domain? For everything published in 1950 the original copyright length was 28
years, but it was retroactively extended with the 1976 copyright act. Or is it
another case of unregistered copyright, like Night of the Living Dead?

~~~
Turing_Machine
"For everything published in 1950 the original copyright length was 28 years,
but it was retroactively extended with the 1976 copyright act."

Not necessarily. Works published prior to 1964 have fallen into the public
domain in the United States _unless the owner explicitly filed a copyright
renewal_.

Anything published in 1964 or afterward _did_ get automatic renewal and
extension to the new 95 year period under the 1992 Copyright Act, so the
magazines after 1964 are definitely questionable.

The Stanford library has a database that lets you look up the copyright status
of post-1923 (before that is definitely public domain), pre-1964 works.

[https://collections.stanford.edu/copyrightrenewals](https://collections.stanford.edu/copyrightrenewals)

~~~
ohjeez
thank you thank you thank you

------
jraedisch
When visiting Toronto last year I stumbled upon the Merril Collection of
Science Fiction, Speculation & Fantasy
[http://www.torontopubliclibrary.ca/merril/](http://www.torontopubliclibrary.ca/merril/)
and took part in an amazing tour. They also have Galaxy Magazine there to look
at and lots of other gems.

------
fit2rule
I absolutely love treasure troves like this - it is an instant quality-of-life
improvement to have an archive of such magazines available for easy reading,
and I am grateful that the copyright holders have allowed this to occur -
otherwise, Galaxy would have been very much ignored in my part of the world.

But because of this instant sharing of high-value content that occurs in our
culture, my kids - 8 and 5 years old - have something amazing to put on their
iPads' to replace the dreck of the modern age. This archive will go down in
our family history, I'm quite sure, as a significant turning point in the
cultural development of our boys, who otherwise would not have had a chance to
expose themselves to these classics, circumstances being what they are ..

(PS;- anyone got a .torrent?)

------
bane
To repeat myself
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11189332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11189332)

